# 4 fatties ready to go



## timtimmay (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm doing a long cook tommorow, so I made some fatties to take up space in the smoker, might as well be full right 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I saw smokefever put abt's inside a fattie.  Sounded good.  I let out the bacon on the ABT since it won't cook enough and filled this puppy full of cream cheese naked ABT's



This one is a chicken pizza fattie.  Chicken breast instead of sausage, pepperoni, motz, and pizza sauce.


I'm starting the smoke at 2am, so I decided to throw on a breakfast fattie to pull at 8.  Eggs, cheese, and salsa


I wanted to try a beef fattie, so this one is a taco fattie.  Ground beef, taco seasoning, cheese, pico.


These should be some nice additions to the main courses cooking tommorow.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like you will have a good time tasting your work. I am doing my first fattie today and can't wait to taste it


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 6, 2010)

Good luck on that 1st fattie.  It's easy to get hooked on them and end up throwing one on every smoke.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 6, 2010)

Yea those look really great. Especially the one with the onions.


----------



## smokey bones (Mar 6, 2010)

wow
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i feel like im gonna gain 10 lbs when i see the final products


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 6, 2010)

Really interested in that taco one, my kids would dig that I think. What was the main part of this smoke....might be overshadowed by the el' quatro fatties.


----------



## captsly (Mar 6, 2010)

Great looking Fatties so far there bud!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good idea using the chicken...Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 6, 2010)

Main reason for the long smoke is a butt, also doing these fatties, abt's stuffed schrooms, rib roast, chuckie, and country style ribs.  This is all alongside a turkey and trimmings so it should be a feast.


----------



## kozmo (Mar 6, 2010)

How did the chicken boob fattie turn out that thing looks incredible.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 6, 2010)

Its for tommorows smoke, I'll let ya know.

I did 3 boobs a while back.  Chicken fatties are great!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88256


----------

